# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Βόρεια Προάστεια Αθήνας >  ερωτηση

## kenai

καλησπερα

ξερει κανενασ αν μπορω να συνδεθω απο 
κηφησια ?

βλεπω παρνηθα πεντελη και υμηττο

ευχαριστω

----------


## Pater_Familias

Κάνε εγγραφή στο wind.awmn.net και κοίτα από το χάρτη ποιοι είναι οι κοντινότεροι κόμβοι. Στείλε τους email ή πόσταρε εδώ το νούμετο του wind και ζήτα να έρθει κάποιος να κάνει σκαν. Αν μπορείς βγάλε φωτογραφίες της ταράτσας σου και ανέβασέ τες.

----------


## Top_Gun

Kαλωσήρθες !Κανε μια εγγραφη στην wind, σε πιο σημειο της Κηφισιας εισαι?
Στην Κηφισια είναι το δικό μου ap καθώς και του [email protected] (για κατω Κηφισια)

----------

